# Reputable Installer in Charlotte area



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

My Mom just bought a 2011 Accord and bought it with the base stereo. She wants to have her GPS hardwired into the car and mounted permanently. Anyone have a REPUTABLE shop in the Ballantyne/Pineville area of Charlotte they would recommend to do this?


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

B.A.S.S... Chad Bosworth would get my vote

Bosworth Audio Sound Solutions 
4913 Chastain Ave Ste 23 
Charlotte, NC 28217 

(704) 650-2020


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Dave, I'll give him a call.


----------

